
Actuarial Mathematics - pktptpypep
Which are the best books to fully understand the first year of Actuarial Mathematics degree?
======
DLA
I like this one (a little dated but this is evergreen material). Actuarial
Mathematics 2nd Edition ISBN-13: 978-0938959465 ISBN-10: 0938959468

